# Ha de ser / debe ser



## neutrino2

> La discussione ha avuto inizio qui.





0scar said:


> "Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, *ha de considerarse* admisible"
> 
> No todo está perdido, el demagogo se autolimitó, no tuvo los huev... de decir "*debe* considerarse admisible".




Uy, uy, esto se hace interesante, a ver... nos explicas el matiz a los extranjeros, Oscar?


----------



## 0scar

Es sencillo, *"debe"* es claramente obligatorio y *"ha de"* no.
No es tema de foro, pero hay muchas quejas sobre la demagogia de los últimos años de ciertos miembros de la Academia que consiste en aceptar las burradas "populares".


----------



## neutrino2

Es decir que *ha de* podría considerarse sinónimo de *se podría*?


----------



## irene.acler

No estoy de acuerdo. A mí siempre me han enseñado que "haber de" es como "tener que". De todas formas, no soy española, así que me remito a los que saben más. 

De todos modos, mira lo que pone el DPD:


*haber de *+ infinitivo*.* En el español general, esta perífrasis denota obligación, conveniencia o necesidad de que el sujeto realice la acción expresada por el verbo —o, si el infinitivo es pasivo, de que le suceda lo expresado por el verbo— y equivale a _tener que,_ fórmula preferida en el habla corriente: _«He de reconocer que al principio me incomodó la idea de encontrármelo durante la travesía»_ (Padilla _Imposibilidad_ [Méx. 1994]); _«Hubimos de esperar varios meses hasta conseguir recursos económicos»_ (Laín _Descargo_ [Esp. 1976]); _«La imagen de la Virgen hubo de ser retirada»_ (_Hora_ [Guat.] 14.7.97). A veces expresa, simplemente, acción futura: _«¡No he de morir hasta enmendarlo!»_ (Cuzzani _Cortés_ [Arg. 1988]); _«Ni siquiera la guerra habría de aliviar el temor y el respeto que imponía aquel valle a trasmano»_ (Benet _Saúl_ [Esp. 1980]). Tampoco en el caso de esta perífrasis es admisible en la lengua culta el uso de la forma _habemos_ para la primera persona del plural del presente de indicativo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Ahora los perdedores habemos de ahogar las penas en el vino y pensar en otras cosas»_ (RdgzMéndez _Bodas_ [Esp. 1976]); debió decirse _hemos de ahogar las penas_.

*Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados*


----------



## 0scar

@neutrino2

Si, significa *"se podría"* o *"se debería"* o cualquier otra cosa.
El *"ha de"* implica una sensación de que se quiere decir "en el futuro", "quizás", "y bueno si no queda más remedio". Es muy abierto.

Lo importante es que no usó *debe *que no se presta a ambigüedades


----------



## Antpax

0scar said:


> @neutrino2
> 
> Si, significa *"se podría"* o *"se debería"* o cualquier otra cosa.
> El *"ha de"* implica una sensación de que se quiere decir "en el futuro", "quizás", "y bueno si no queda más remedio". Es muy abierto.
> 
> Lo importante es que no usó *debe *que no se presta a ambigüedades


 
Hola:

Me temo que discrepo. Ciertamente, puede que la frase desprenda el matiz de "si no queda más remedio" o "no nos gusta, pero...", pero no hay condicional aquí, es decir, es admisible su uso. 

Yo para evitar ambigüedades hubiese puesto "se considera admisible" y ya está.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## 0scar

Noten que  demagogo usó *"ha de"* (una expresión que está en duda como se ve en el mensaje de irene.acler) para resolver otra duda. Típico.


----------



## irene.acler

¿Esto significa que simpre me han enseñado mal? Jo, qué tristeza


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> ¿Esto significa que simpre me han enseñado mal? Jo, qué tristeza


 
¿por qué? Yo diría que lo has entendido bien , "ha de" es lo mismo que "tener que", en la frase del DRAE que yo puse, se puede sustituir perfectamente por "se tiene que" o "se debe". La posible duda a la que alude Oscar viene marcada por las frases anteriores, pues da la sensación (al menos para mí) de que los académicos preferirían considerarla incorrecta, pero que la aceptan por el uso masivo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Uhm..entonces creo que me he perdido, ¡¡diossss!!


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> Uhm..entonces creo que me he perdido, ¡¡diossss!!


 
Tranqui Irene, ¿qué es lo que no entiendes y te lo intento explicar si puedo (o si sé)?


----------



## irene.acler

A ver, Oscar ha dicho que "ha de" es como decir *"se podría"* o *"se debería"*.

¿Entonces no entiendo, significa "se podría" o "tiene que"?


----------



## Antpax

irene.acler said:


> A ver, Oscar ha dicho que "ha de" es como decir *"se podría"* o *"se debería"*.
> 
> ¿Entonces no entiendo, significa "se podría" o "tiene que"?


 
Hola:

Es posible que Oscar no esté de acuerdo, pero para mí lo habías entendido bien "Ha de" = "se debe" = "se tiene que". 

Para que significase lo mismo también tendría que ir en condicional, es decir, "habría de" = "se debería" = "se tendría que".

Así en la frase que pone el DPD "Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, ha de considerarse admisible", la podemos sustituir perfectamente por "Debido a lo arraigado de este uso, *debe* considerarse admisible" o pero no lo puedes sustituir por "podría o debería considerarse admisible", porque no hay una condición previa.

Sin embargo si la frase fuera: En el caso de que su uso se arraigase/Si uso se arraigase (esta sería la condición), habríamos de considerarlo admisible/deberíamos considerarlo admisible o tendríamos que considerarlo admisible".

Para mí, como comenté lo mejor hubiese sido poner "se considera admisible" y ya está, y nos quitábamos de interpretaciones.

No sé si al final lo único que estoy haciendo es liarte más. 

Me piro en breve, pero si tienes alguna duda más me lo comentas y te lo miro mañana.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

No, no, ¡no me has liado más! Ahora he entendido todo, muchas gracias, como siempre


----------

